# (Solved) PAM Authentication Failure

## dspahn

I just installed Gentoo, and have a booting system. After first boot, I ran

```
emerge -kuva system
```

and the fun began. I let it run overnight and it had a failure on the screen when I checked it this morning. MySQL could not add the group at the beginning of the emerge. Chalking it up to a grumpy ebuild, I ran 

```
emerge --skipfirst --resume 
```

and it tried to emerge HAL. Same problem. The error listed both times was a PAM Authentication Failure. I have searched for everything I can think of that mentions PAM and Shadow, and haven't seen a duplicate of this. I rebooted, to see if PAM was indeed broken, and it was, so I rebooted with a LiveCD, cleared out /etc/pam.d and emerged PAM. It completed the merge, then failed on a later package, with the same error message. Any suggestions? Thanks!Last edited by dspahn on Wed Mar 25, 2009 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dspahn

Had to re-merge PAM with -X -hal -cups -samba, which cut out the packages that created groups during emerging.

----------

